# Seriennummernvergabe



## hosl (3. November 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Seriennummernvergabe bei Rocky. Also bei meinem Element Blaze steht zuerst das Jahr also 2005 dann ein paar Nullen und dann eine dreistellige Zahl. Bedeutet das, dass das der x-te Element Rahmen 2005 ist, oder ist das über die gesamte Produktpalette?
Gibt es eine spezielle Aufteilung der Special Editions? Der Blaze sollte ja auf 25 limitiert sein.

lg hosl


----------



## Clemens (11. November 2005)

Keine Ahnung, wie Rocky verschlüsselt, mein 2006er Element West Point hat jedenfalls die Nummer 2006-viele Nullen-und eine 2stellige Zahl. 

Die Limited Edition von 25 Stück gilt aber immer nur für ein Land und nicht weltweit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (11. November 2005)

glückwunsch zum Westpoint cih find die farben auch klasse was willst du so dran machen


----------



## Clemens (13. November 2005)

@S.D.


> glückwunsch zum Westpoint cih find die farben auch klasse was willst du so dran machen



Erwarte nichts in Richtung sogenannter 'Kult'! Es werden sich also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine Race Face bzw. Easton Parts am Bike befinden. Folgender Aufbau:

- Fox Float 100  RLT
- Magura Marta SL
- Hügi 240s mit DT 4.1 Felgen, DT Comp
- SRAM X.O
- XT Kurbel + Innenlager
- Thomson Stütze, Flite TT
- F99 Vorbau + Syntace Vector Rizer

Der West Point Frame war übigens nicht meine erste Wahl. Geordert habe ich bei einem Internetshop einen 2005er limited Blaze Frame in 18 Zoll. Leider hat jemand kurz vor mir zugeschlagen. Hab dann den 2006er West Point Frameset für den doch ziemlich reduzierten Preis des 2005er Blaze Frame angeboten bekommen.

Mittlerweile finde ich den blauen Frame aber richtig geil - vor allen das dunkelblau metallic im Bereich des Sitzrohrs und auch die Carbonsitzstreben kommen optisch recht gut.


----------



## hosl (14. November 2005)

@Clemens

hast du bei Bikediscount.com bestellt? dann hab ich dir den letzten Element Blaze weggeschnappt.   

Übrigens wurden laut Bikeaction der Blaze Rahmen weltweit limitiert hergestellt. Wieviele genau wissen sie auch nicht, jedoch aber sicher unter 50 Stück. In Deutschland wurden 21 Stück verkauft.

Und die Seriennummer bezieht sich auf die gesamte Produktpalette.

lg hosl


----------



## Clemens (14. November 2005)

@hosl

Bingo! Also lass bitte Name und Anschrift rüberwachsen - mein Kampfhund Marke West Highland Terrier ist schon ziemlich übel drauf, hat sich schon länger auf die Mitfahrt auf dem Blaze gefreut (im umgebauten Rucksack).

Ansonsten - Glückwunsch zu Deinem Bike. Kann mit dem 2006er West Point Frame für den Kurs des Blaze aber mittlerweile auch ganz gut leben. Kommende Woche wird das NRS geschlachtet und das Element aufgebaut.

Die Lackschäden in Deinem Frame - beim Versand passiert? An meinem Frame hat sich ein wirklicher Verpackungskünstler betätigt, hat ungefähr ne halbe Stunde gedauert, bis ich das Ding von den vielen Folien befreit hatte. Kam übrigens im original Karton von Rocky mit bikeaction Aufklebern.


----------



## hosl (15. November 2005)

@clemens
Also ich glaube nicht dass die Lackschäden beim Transport passiert sind. War zwar kein Original Rocky Karton, jedoch trotzdem sauber verpackt.
Ich habe jedoch eine 40 Gutschrift und eine neue Sattelstütze (RaceFace Deus XC) und noch einen Lackstift zum selber ausbessern erhalten.

lg hosl


----------



## Clemens (15. November 2005)

@hosl

Mit der Erstattung für die kleinen Macken kann man gut leben! Macht einen guten Eindruck der Shop.

Um zum Thema des Threads zurück zu kommen: Ist bei Dir vor der Jahreszahl auch noch ein Buchstabe? Bei mir ist es ein 'U'.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (17. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ab ca 2000 sind die ersten vier Ziffern das Baujahr und dann folgt die Rahmennummer. (zumindest bei den Handmade in BC-Bikes) Die Rahmennummern sind allerdings Modellübergreifend. Limited Editions haben keine spezielle Kennung. Die günstigen Asia-Made-Frames   (ja die gibts auch) fangen mit RMB an.
Buchstaben gab es auch, ich glaube aber nur bei älteren Baujahren. Die ersten Elements hatten z.B.  immer "E ......" mit 4 oder 5 Ziffern.

Tom


----------



## ctwitt (26. November 2005)

Dumme Frage,

wo finde ich denn die Seriennummer am Rad, oder ist die nur in den Unterlagen abgedruckt.


----------



## Catsoft (26. November 2005)

Tretlagergehäuse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjellen (27. November 2005)

Ähm wie ist das mit den Asia Frames, welche Rahmen sind das, bzw welche Modelle, würd mich schon mal interessieren.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (28. November 2005)

mjellen schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm wie ist das mit den Asia Frames, welche Rahmen sind das, bzw welche Modelle, würd mich schon mal interessieren.
> 
> Gruss Markus




Also meine Infos sind folgende: Es betrifft hauptsächlich Bikes die nich' nach Deutschland kommen. (Die Flatbar-Crossbikes (RC-Serie) und die günstigen Alu-Hardtails, die wohl grossteils für den amerikanischen Markt sind.) Also geht's dabei nicht um die Bikes, von denen wir hier normalerweise reden. Sprich RMX, Switch, Element's, Slayer usw sind natürlich Made in Canada!
Das kann natürlich in jedem Baujahr anderes sein. Und welches Bike evtl noch dazu gehört, kann ich auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Nur die Bikes mit Easton-Rohrsätzen sind wohl grundsätzlich in Canada geschweisst.  

Tom


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2005)

Das Flow soll aber wiederum aus Fernost kommen....


----------



## s.d (28. November 2005)

Ja ich glaub da ist was dran das Flow ist ja auch  wie die RC-Serie aus RMB Custom (RAD) Taperwall Aluminium   aber beim Flow steht Built in Canada drauf (zumindet bei den aktuellen modellen) und bei den RC´s RMB ich glaub das mit dem Flow war mal aber


----------

